# Inhalte der Variablen an nächste Seite übergeben



## corona (28. Oktober 2003)

Hi!

Wie kann ich denn die Inhalte der Variable an eine andere Seite wieder aufrufen?

Folgendes Problem:
Auf der Seite "staedte.php" sucht sich der Benutzer eine Stadt aus. Klickt auf den Button "suchen".
Auf der nächsten Seite "auswahl.php" soll er nur die DB-Inhalte angezeigt kriegen, die der vorigen Stadtauswahl entsprechen. Also in etwa so:

$sql="SELECT id, stadtname, plz FROM staedte WHERE plz LIKE '".$_REQUEST[plz]."' AND stadtname='".$_REQUEST[stadtname]."' OR stadtname='".$_REQUEST[stadtauswahl]."' ORDER BY stadtname ASC"; 

Das Problem ist dass diese Variablen (plz, stadtname) leer sind, deswegen erfolgt keine Ausgabe. Der Inhalt der Variablen ist aber bei der vorigen Seite sicher da.

Jemand eine Idee, wie man die Variablen-Inhalte an die nächste Seite übergibt?

Danke jetzt schon mal.
total verzweifelt:   corona


----------



## danube (28. Oktober 2003)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials128581.html

Da findest du die Antwort (bitte vorher die getoppten Threads lesen!).


----------



## corona (28. Oktober 2003)

Meintest du die superglobalen Arrays $_POST bzw. $_GET 

Falls ja: hab ich gemacht. Passiert aber immer noch nichts. 
Hab ich das richtig verstanden:
Auf der Seite "staedte.php", wo der User die Stadt auswählt, werden die Variablen, die ich auch auf der nächsten Seite haben will, so geschrieben $_POST[Variable-Namen]. Auf der nächsten Seite "auswahl.php", wo ich die auswahl einzeigen will sind die Variablen so aufgebaut: $_GET[Variablename] 

stimmt das?
wenn nicht: wie muss ich das denn richtig machen?


----------



## danube (28. Oktober 2003)

In der Datei staedte.php einfach ein Formular reinsetzen, zb so:

<form name="form" method="post" action="auswahl.php">
  <select name="stadt" id="stadt">
    <option value="Berlin">Berlin</option>
    <option value="Frankfurt">Frankfurt</option>
  </select>
</form

In der auswahl.php könntest du dann mit $_POST[stadt] auf den ausgewählten Wert zugreifen.


----------



## corona (28. Oktober 2003)

hey danube!

leider  es immer noch nicht  

die inhalte der variablen werden nicht übergeben.
noch eine idee?


----------



## danube (28. Oktober 2003)

*urgs* es muss $_POST["stadt"] heissen, sollte das immernoch nicht klappen poste mal deinen Code hier rein


----------

